# Gold foils



## SilverNitrate (Mar 22, 2008)

This looks like a whole lotta gold. But it really only weighs 8+ grams. Its so pretty, I don't even want to melt it to a a button. 
This was the Au plate that came away as foils from a lot of gold plated silver ingots. Silver nitrate is what I achieve and this gold is a bonus.  
[img:700:525]http://www.gholar.com/images/gold-foil.jpg[/img]
Oh, and yes I grinded it up in my trusty ol' kitchen blender. 
That bar alongside is 1/2oz


----------



## Arcani (Mar 22, 2008)

Very Nice


----------



## draftinu (Mar 23, 2008)

I sure love Gold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## viacin (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the kitchen blender, it can do wonders. have you tried a gold foil smoothy?


----------

